# 9070 11-speed Di2 shifting problem



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Installed 9070 group, went in like a dream, not tooooo much trouble adjusting things.
Shifts all go great now except for one issue while in big ring: upshifting from largest rear cog to next-smallest one.

I know, I know, shouldnt be down at that end of the cone in the big ring, but sometimes get stuck there, and it should be easier to get out of it...
that shift just skips and skips and will not happen, though shifting from third-largest cog UP to that sec on-largest one always goes smoothly.

There is no adjusting it out... there are I dunno, 12 or 14 tiny adjustment steps you can make between each rear cog but I not only have tried the standard adjustment of going to No. 5, adjusting with downshift increments until it starts to make noise against the next-largest cog, then backing off four clicks, but that doesnt do it, nor does any other adjustment in either direction.

Thoughts?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Check derailleur hanger alignment with the proper tool. I've found 11 speed di2 is more sensitive to rd hanger misalignment.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Solved it myself. Well, with a little help from Shimano customer service.
He suggested hooking it up to the e-tube project software and updating all the firmware.
That did it, shifts like a dream now. Also reprogrammed downshifts in rear to the fwdmost of the two levers to match my 10s di2 on the other bike.
All issues gone now.
Would be nice if the e-tube could work with mac tho, would make my life easier.


----------

